# Advice Please?



## Karen Duder (Nov 28, 2020)

I’m not sure what to do. I had a hen sitting on fertile eggs in behind the dog kennel and she was constantly getting kicked out of the nest by another hen to lay her daily egg. Some days the clucky hen would move and sit on another nest. I would come home from work, see what had happened and lift up and put the clucky back on cold or slightly warm eggs. After this happened several days I assumed the eggs would have died. The second hen then went clucky and completely took over the nest. I thought oh well I’ll order some more fertile eggs (which I have). Low and behold after 22 days the eggs I thought would be dead hatched overnight. So, what do I do, put the chicks under the original hen (whose sitting nearby on infertile eggs)? Or leave the chicks under the hen that just went clucky 3-4 days ago? And what do I do with the six fertile eggs I paid for and are arriving Monday? Help, please


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, but I'm giggling over this. I know it's got you worried and frustrated but I can see the girls doing just what they did to you. Chickens, you've got to love them or go crazy.

I'd give the chicks to the hen that was originally broody. She's more ready to be up teaching her peeps what to do and it's better she not keep sitting on eggs because it does deplete them.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I was going to suggest just that - slipping the chicks under her at night and removing the eggs - but I thought I should wait for Robin to answer first.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No you didn't, you know this stuff too. What if I fall out and you're waiting on me? Huh?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

That’s what I would have done. I don’t know if it’s the best thing to do so I waited to see what you said first. I’d hate to give duff advice to someone.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Maybe I should have suggested putting vetrx in the broody hen’s eye!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Biring said:


> Maybe I should have suggested putting vetrx in the broody hen's eye!


I'm going to hurt you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Biring said:


> That's what I would have done. I don't know if it's the best thing to do so I waited to see what you said first. I'd hate to give duff advice to someone.


We all hate to do it and I have when I've suffered brain fade. It happens.

In this case it wouldn't have hurt anything really if we had disagreed on the approach. And it was fixable.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Sorry, but I'm giggling over this. I know it's got you worried and frustrated but I can see the girls doing just what they did to you. Chickens, you've got to love them or go crazy.
> 
> I'd give the chicks to the hen that was originally broody. She's more ready to be up teaching her peeps what to do and it's better she not keep sitting on eggs because it does deplete them.


And then put the six new fertile eggs under the hen that hatched the chicks. Even after hatching chicks she will likely go right back to brooding eggs once the chicks are taken away from her.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Agreed Dan.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to hurt you.


When I was a kid I was taught not to poke a snake with a stick, (unless you really wanted a conflict with that particular snake). As an adult, I have successfully transferred that learning to my humble interactions with Robin!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Obviously Biring has an issue. Maybe you should advise him. 

No, never mind, that wasn't a good idea after all.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No, never mind, that wasn't a good idea after all.


Ha Ha! No accusations of good ideas here!


----------

